

Could Virtual Reality Be the Next Big Thing in Education? - BaptisteGreve
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ptc/2014/08/27/could-virtual-reality-be-the-next-big-thing-in-education/

======
BaptisteGreve
An other article about the subject :
[https://unimersiv.com/blog_post.php?id=15](https://unimersiv.com/blog_post.php?id=15)

I strongly believe that VR could help us learn much faster.

